# Lost Duck.!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw this duck waddling about on our land today. Gave it a bath and fed it and next things it's followed us into the house.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Duck doo is a cow when it gets between your tootsies Ray > >, nice with Orange sauce though, the Duck not the Doo.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Amazing its asking to get in the oven, go on you know you want to


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Worried of Normandy-*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly it's gone back to it's wayward owner. 
I was just bedding it down for the night. 

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was the owner just ducking and diving then Ray.>>

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Sadly it's gone back to it's wayward owner.
> I was just bedding it down for the night.
> 
> Ray.


Did you give it a pate` on the back when he left?:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You do not eat visitors

I despair of you lot

Even the hound from hell does not eat visitors once introduced

Prior to introduction around the van maybe

But he can't eat a whole one

Well a small child maybe

But he loves small kids and once introduced its love at first sight

For both of them
Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drunk as a skunk Cabby. Sadly he has a menagerie of birds and animals he doesn't take care of.
It did get a jolly good caressing before it went home Jo.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Drunk as a skunk Cabby. Sadly he has a menagerie of birds and animals he doesn't take care of.
> It did get a jolly good caressing before it went home Jo.
> 
> Ray.


He wont notice a few missing then Ray!:grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ray,

Me thinks you have been on the sauce..... 

Your "duck" was a goose !

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It had a ducks 'bill' Terry. And quacked.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it walks like a Duck, and it talks like a Duck......


----------

